# Specktra on the resume?



## Kels823 (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever thought to list Specktra on their resume?  

I'm re-vamping my resume and portfolio so I can go apply at a few places (mac included).  I was trying to be creative with my exprience, as I'm self taught.  It ran across my mind to list specktra, since there is such a wealth of training and knowledge, as well as interchange with other talented artists.

Is this tacky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or have you done it?

Just looking for feedback, viewpoints, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo chicas..


----------



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think you should put it on the resume!!!! Don't do it! BUT it would be worth mentioning when they ask you the question "how do you keep up to date with the trends in make up and your make up skills?"...


----------



## Janice (Nov 13, 2008)

If you _do_ do it let me know how it works out. >.< 

I know a graphics designer who did some work here and used it in her portfolio helped her land a job because the mgr knew of Specktra and liked the work. Different case, difference scenario here though!


----------



## Korms (Nov 13, 2008)

My only thought on listing a forum on a professional CV is be wary of what you have posted/are likely to post!  Any potential employer may visit the forum and if they find posts by potential employees that do not work in their favour then it could all go horribly wrong.

Additionally, if a job was offered what's to say that employer wouldn't then visit this forum regularly to keep tabs on the employee?  

Maybe I'm thinking into this a little too deep, haha.  This would only be an issue if they knew who you were on the forum.


----------



## Loveleighe (Nov 13, 2008)

i do know that in my area some people are anti-specktra and other communities of this nature. i don't feel this way but i know that an asst. manager once said i hate these communities they leak information and they will be shut down ... so i personally wouldn't do it


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm going to leave it off, just for privacy reasons (not that I post anything personal on here, but people are nuts).

Korms - you make excellent points!


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

If you list things like Specktra, I would put it under Professional Affiliations on your resume.

However, most companies frown on thier employees being on public forums for fear of new product info being leaked, which can lead to termination.


----------

